# Comb Honey



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

This is prolly a dumb question but do the same rules for having a honey house and such apply to section comb honey as extracted? IOW, can I sell ross rounds at a local farm stand if I don't have a honey house?

Keith


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Why sure u can.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

*Cob Honey??*

Here in Maine you need a food processing license to sell extracted honey, you need no such license to sell comb honey. I took exception to this on the basis that I don't believe uncapping combs, spinning out the honey, and bottling it constitutes "processing" but nobody seems to agree.

But Keith... Cob honey?


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, I had never thought about that George, the possibility that one might need a food processing license to sell extracted honey. Does anyone know if you need one in NY and/or PA?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

George Fergusson said:


> But Keith... Cob honey?


Dagnabbit - how can I correct the spelling in a title?

Keith


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

The easy way to get around this problem is to talk with the health
and regulatory people, and register your kitchen as the lowest-level
food production facility, which would be "bakery". Call your comb
honey a "sweet" a "candy" or a "confection", and there ya go.

The trick here is that nothing _*perishable *_is handled in your packaging
of comb honey, and if you show them a Ross Round, a Hogg Cassette,
or a Bee-O-Pac, and explain that you never actually touch the comb
honey itself, they should go easy on you in regard to requirements.

Most often they want to see a door that can close off the kitchen from
dogs, kids, and other messy creatures, countertop surfaces that can
be cleaned well, and the all-important isolated storage of the products
sold, so that they are not intermixed with the household foodstuffs.

Repeat after me "_I make and sell candy_".


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

kgbenson
see if the moderator (coyote) can fix it for you?? send him a pm


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Dee said:


> kgbenson
> see if the moderator (coyote) can fix it for you?? send him a pm


There's probably a way to do it, but my first attempt failed. I'll see if I can figure it out.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I sell chunk honey and have one customer who always asks for some "corn cob honey". That's what he calls the chunk honey!


----------

